# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Avira Premium Security Suite 7 vs Kaspersky Internet Security 7

## MaxQ

Всем привет.

Пару месяцев использовал Avira Premium Security Suite 7 (после установки он нашел пару троянов после nod 32), но потом было несколько  ложных срабатываней и удаления нужных мне файлов (в основном это были  кряки к нужным мне программам, я отослал их касперскому, сказали что вирусов там нет)
Пару дней назад установил Kaspersky Internet Security 7 вроде работает нормально, но заметно медленней Avira Premium Security Suite 7.

Подскажите что лучше и НАДЕЖНЕЙ выбрать для компьютера.

p.s высказываться прошу только по этим двум защитам

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

@MaxQ
из указаных Вами двух зол  :Wink:  меншее, ИМО ,Касперский. А с Avira  Вы сами немножко виноваты: нельза перекладывать ответственность за удаление файлов на плечи защитных приложений. Ложняки бывают даже у самых-самых довереных-провереных. У Авиры ложняков было очень много, сейчас меньше, но все-таки попадаются.
ПС: Почему я о зле говорю? Не люблю я *никаких Suite*  :Wink:

----------


## sergey888

Конечно лучше и надежней Kaspersky Internet Security 7 на данный момент это лучший вариант защиты системы.

P.S. Мог бы развить эту тему, но ты просил:



> p.s высказываться прошу только по этим двум защитам

----------


## ALEX(XX)

И то, и другое замечательно работает. Да авира не любит кряков и кейгенов. Но вы можете добавить эти файлы в список исключений.

----------


## MaxQ

> @MaxQ
> из указаных Вами двух зол  меншее, ИМО ,Касперский. А с Avira  Вы сами немножко виноваты: нельза перекладывать ответственность за удаление файлов на плечи защитных приложений. Ложняки бывают даже у самых-самых довереных-провереных. У Авиры ложняков было очень много, сейчас меньше, но все-таки попадаются.
> ПС: Почему я о зле говорю? Не люблю я *никаких Suite*


Да, я знаю что многие не любят защиту "все в одном" и это вполне обосновано (у самого около 3 лет стоял Outpost+Nod32+Ad-Aware Pro), но последние версии Outpost стали слишком громоздкие, пришлось искать что то другое. 
Ну вообщем,  Kaspersky Internet Security 7 на max настройках тормозит иногда очень сильно, вплоть до зависания, возврощаюсь на Avira Premium Security Suite 7 (файлы буду в исключения добавлять, надеюсь это не повлияет на безопасность)

Вот у меня еще вопрос возник, как я понимаю в  вашем тестировании в  лидерах Avira, какой фаервол можете к нему посоветовать? и встроенный в Avira Premium Security Suite 7 дествительно довольно дырявый как пишут в тестах? (я тут полазил по сайтам проверки фаервола, провалов теста не было)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Неплохо показывает себя Comodo

----------


## aleksdem

> Конечно лучше и надежней Kaspersky Internet Security 7 на данный момент это лучший вариант защиты системы.


Очень субъективное мнение. У Avira (в том числе и комбайна) есть масса преимуществ. По надежности защиты от проникновения она уж точно не уступает Касперскому.

----------


## sergey888

> Очень субъективное мнение. У Avira (в том числе и комбайна) есть масса преимуществ. По надежности защиты от проникновения она уж точно не уступает Касперскому.


У каждого субъективное мнение. А мое мнение как раз таково, что Avira Premium Security Suite сильно уступает Касперскому.
И кстати согласен с ALEX(XX), Comodo отличный фаервол, вот с ним Avira AntiVir будет на уровне Касперского.

----------


## aleksdem

> У каждого субъективное мнение. А мое мнение как раз таково, что Avira Premium Security Suite сильно уступает Касперскому.


Вот это другое дело. У каждого свое мнение, и далеко не всегда оно соответствует действительности. Я вот считаю, что Avira по большинству параметров превосходит Касперского, хотя совершенно не претендую на истину в последней инстанции. Есть любители проактивки и других достоинств продукта ЛК.

----------


## MaxQ

> Неплохо показывает себя Comodo





> У каждого субъективное мнение. А мое мнение как раз таково, что Avira Premium Security Suite сильно уступает Касперскому.
> И кстати согласен с ALEX(XX), Comodo отличный фаервол, вот с ним Avira AntiVir будет на уровне Касперского.


Много хорошего слышал о Comodo (сам считаю его отличной бесплатной альтернативой Outposta), но что в нем есть, чего нет в Avira Premium Security Suite? (если можно, то конкретные функции защиты) 

P.s теперь наверное вопрос можно поставить так Avira Premium Security Suite vs Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Premium+Comodo Personal Firewall, что выбрать?

----------


## aleksdem

> Много хорошего слышал о Comodo (сам считаю его отличной бесплатной альтернативой Outposta), но что в нем есть, чего нет в Avira Premium Security Suite? (если можно, то конкретные функции защиты) 
> 
> P.s теперь наверное вопрос можно поставить так Avira Premium Security Suite vs Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Premium+Comodo Personal Firewall, что выбрать?


У комодо есть мониторинг компонентов - подобие HISP или проактивной защиты. Если знаете что и "кому" можно разжешить - второй вариант помощнее будет.

----------


## DVi

> нельза перекладывать ответственность за удаление файлов на плечи защитных приложений


Бекап спасает в случае ложняков.

----------


## Lamazz

Если подходить к проблеме с точки зрения глобальной безопасности - то самый сильный антивирус это сетевой шнур. Его выдергивание из розетки наглухо защищает машину от проникновения любых зловредов. 


еще есть вариант все запретить касперским и сутками проверять винты.
Если винтов террабайта на 4 как раз будет то что нужно! За сутки может и проверит
Половину.


KIS и АвируIS вобще нельзя сравнивать

Это как сравнивать  пингвина с ласточкой

Медленнее Касперского только Икарус!

----------


## garpag

> Если подходить к проблеме с точки зрения глобальной безопасности - то самый сильный антивирус это сетевой шнур. Его выдергивание из розетки наглухо защищает машину от проникновения любых зловредов.


Ну зловреда можно принести и на флешке,у меня Xorer убил на одной машине Avira,а на другой KAV,вот сейчас лечу первую,а там помоему и ноутбук на подходе,хотя он только в промышленных сетях используется,для програмирования контроллеров.За всеми в моей ситуации не уследишь,а из дома такой гадости натащат,что только держись.И USB не отключиш,в работе нужны.

----------


## websaurus

Если комп ползает так и Каспер на нём будет ползать, а если нормальная машина, то даже с максимальными настройками комп нормально работает. Отталкиваемся от того, что если антивирус соответствует сегодняшнему дню, так и комп должен. Да Avira не любит кейгены и т.п софт, но их не любит McAfee и Avast, поэтому пользуйтесь настройками выставите к примеру не удалять файлы, а перемещать в карантин, а оттуда снимайте ручками. Оба комбайна хороши выбирай на вкус, а если страшно ставь 2 ОС , оба комбайна и проверяй , то с одной то с другой ОС жёсткие диски. Правда это совет для параноиков,таких как я  :Cheesy:

----------


## Klara Zaharovna

> Да Avira не любит кейгены и т.п софт, но их не любит McAfee и Avast, поэтому пользуйтесь настройками выставите к примеру не удалять файлы


да не любит она их потому что в 80 процентах кейгенов трояны попутно зашиты. Смысл в кейгене? если программе нужен серийный номер, который комфортно бы разместился и в текстовом файле..
Не задумывались?

Кейгены - зло!

----------


## psw

> да не любит она их потому что в 80 процентах кейгенов трояны попутно зашиты. Смысл в кейгене? если программе нужен серийный номер, который комфортно бы разместился и в текстовом файле..
> Не задумывались?
> 
> Кейгены - зло!


Вы ошибаетесь. Кейгены и трояны пишут совершенно разные люди. Другой вопрос, что для скрытия алгоритма используются похожие методы, и на это покупаются антивирусы. Но это говорит только о качестве работы вирлаба, ни о чем больше.

----------


## sergey888

> да не любит она их потому что в 80 процентах кейгенов трояны попутно зашиты. Смысл в кейгене? если программе нужен серийный номер, который комфортно бы разместился и в текстовом файле..
> Не задумывались?
> 
> Кейгены - зло!


Зло!  :lol: 
Пользуюсь кейгенами постоянно.  Есть программы которые по жизни раздаются в интернете только с  кейгенами,  а есть которые по другому и не активировать. Никаких троянов там нет.
Конечно нужно думать перед тем как что-то где-то подобное скачивать. Но паранойя тоже ни к чему.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Есть программы которые по жизни раздаются в интернете только с  кейгенами


например?



> а есть которые по другому и не активировать.


другой путь - легальный- купить лицензию.



> Никаких троянов там нет.


Откуда такая уверенность? Ваша настоящая фамилия Нострадамус? Или  Иешуа Га-Ноцри во плоти: Все люди добрые  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergey888

Да что далеко ходить, Norton Internet Security, Norton SystemWorks, с 2002-2007 год раздаются только с кейгеном. Потому что сначала нужно сгенерировать пароль регистрации. А после установки пароль активации.
Легальный путь это конечно интересно, но дорого. Да и какой смысл платить за то что можно и так скачать.
Насчет троянов конечно нет 100% гарантии. Но во-первых я скачиваю программы с сайтов которые проверены годами и во-вторых ведь с системой все в порядке и информацию у меня не украли. Так что если у меня что-то и есть то оно не очень вредное.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ну и конечно я все файлы проверяю антивирусом.

P.S. Кстати как вы догадались что моя фамилия Нострадамус

----------


## Surfer

> Откуда такая уверенность? Ваша настоящая фамилия Нострадамус?


Уверенность возникает после того, как понимаешь, что кейген не лезет в сеть и вообще не проявляет никакую сетевую активность  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Klara Zaharovna

Угу
А потом в раздел "Помогите"

----------


## Rene-gad

> Уверенность возникает после того, как понимаешь, что кейген не лезет в сеть и вообще не проявляет никакую сетевую активность


Это не уверенность а только чувство ее  :Smiley: .Лезет или не леэет в сеть можно определить, насколько мне известно, с помощью каких-либо программ или же ясновидения. На программы надежда слабая, т.к. любую из них можно обойти и выйти в  сеть с помощью одного из безобидных приложений, напр. веб-браузера. Остается только ясновидение, как единственно надежный способ детекции кейгенов.

----------


## XP user

> Уверенность возникает после того, как понимаешь, что кейген не лезет в сеть и вообще не проявляет никакую сетевую активность


Примерно одна треть кейгенов к софту содержат трояны. То, что антивирусники (и тем более фаерволы) их не познают - другое дело...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Surfer

Лезет или не лезет можно определить достоверно, существует много способов, как косвенных, так и программных.
Опять же троян можно определить и другим способом - они в большинстве случаев помещают себя в автозагрузку.

Насчёт 1/3 всех кейгенов - не согласен всеми частями тела. =)

----------


## XP user

> Опять же троян можно определить и другим способом - они в большинстве случаев помещают себя в автозагрузку.


В автозагрузку можно по разному, документированными и недокументированными способами.  :Wink: 
P.S.: Смотрите эту программку:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/axhelper.zip
Бесплатна, и троянов нет.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Surfer

Offtop : она у меня есть кстати  :Smiley:  Про кучи недокументированных методов я знаю  :Smiley:

----------


## psw

> Примерно одна треть кейгенов к софту содержат трояны. То, что антивирусники (и тем более фаерволы) их не познают - другое дело...


А можно несколько вопросов?
1. Откуда взята такая статистика? Это личные ощущения или чьи-то исследования?
2. Трояны - они навесные к кейгенам или встроены в алгоритмы?
Если навесные, то здесь скорее можно подозревать хостеров этого добра. Был бы файл, который скачивали, а навесить троян и на MS Word можно  :Wink: 

Может быть ситуация изменилась в последнее время, но я не представляю причин, по которым какая-нибудь более или менее серьезная группа, занимающаяся взломом программ, станет пихать в кейгены трояны.
Во-первых, часть кейгенов пишется абсолютно из альтруистических побуждений. Это своего рода аналог "Помогите" здешнего сайта. У групп длинный-длинный список, где люди просят сломать им то или другое.
Во-вторых, это своего рода бесплатная реклама и демонстрация возможностей, а сам бизнес делается на коммерческих взломах дорогого софта. Как-то смешно губить бизнес фиговой рекламой.
А подозревать, что эти группы хотят чуть-чуть подзаработать на троянах - по-моему, это все равно, что подозревать английскую королеву в том, что она подрабатывает шитьем  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Спор бесперспективен. Просто я считаю что в большинстве кейгенов нет троянов, а кто-то считает что есть. Кстати в основном кейгены и патчи в течении многих лет выпускают одни и те же группы людей. И они следят за своей репутацией. Это тоже самое как NoCD-NoDVD для игр которые выпускают одни и те же люди.

P.S. И это во всем так, если человек заработал себе имя в сети, он не будет его портить из за такого.

А вот если скачивать левую программу, с неизвестного сайта и не понятно откуда взятого кейгена, то тогда действительно можно сильно залететь.

Дополнено позже:
Пока я отходил *psw* написал почти тоже самое. Вот облом. :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> А можно несколько вопросов?
> 1. Откуда взята такая статистика? Это личные ощущения или чьи-то исследования?


Из разговоров с людьми, которые занимаются распространением кейгенов (не авторы!). Сам я не пользуюсь и не собираюсь пользоваться кейгенами никогда.



> 2. Трояны - они навесные к кейгенам или встроены в алгоритмы?





> Если навесные, то здесь скорее можно подозревать хостеров этого добра. Был бы файл, который скачивали, а навесить троян и на MS Word можно


Навесные...  :Smiley: 



> Во-первых, часть кейгенов пишется абсолютно из альтруистических побуждений. 
> Во-вторых, это своего рода бесплатная реклама и демонстрация возможностей, а сам бизнес делается на коммерческих взломах дорогого софта.


Время изменилось, видимо... Раньше по другим причинам и вирусы писали. Теперь делают почти на всё деньги. Как я понял, это именно распространители кейгенов всовывают всякое...

Paul

----------


## Surfer

Продолжим оффтоп :
Собственно уже прозвучали правильные мнения - в оригинале в кейгенах нет троянов, они довешиваются злоумышленниками =)
Есть много "варезных" групп, которые уже много лет релизят кейгены, я с некоторыми их представителями знаком и они говорят что трояны навешивают мягко говоря нехорошие люди, например hттp://freeserials.com - на этом сайте в каждом архиве (99%) лежит троян. Так что любителям вареза надо быть осторожней.
Обычно трояны просто прикрепляют "джоинером".

PS сам кейгены не использую или использую очень редко по определённым соображениям.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Лезет или не лезет можно определить достоверно, существует много способов, как косвенных, так и программных.


например? Если кейкен пользует для выхода разрешенную программу через разрешенный порт (IE / 80)?



> Опять же троян можно определить и другим способом - они в большинстве случаев помещают себя в автозагрузку.


Часто -да . Но не обязательно.

----------


## Surfer

> например? Если кейкен пользует для выхода разрешенную программу через разрешенный порт (IE / 80)?


Например ковыряние в дебаггере. Снифание трафика, желательно по wi-fi.
Доверенные приложения тоже можно контролировать.




> Часто -да . Но не обязательно.


Тогда смысл трояна теряется =))

----------


## sergey888

Решил вернуться к началу темы. Вчера поменял McAfee Total Protection 2008, а то он у меня вдруг глючить стал, на Avira Antivir Premium + Comodo Personal Firewall Pro настроил как получилось, благо что и антивирус и фаервол на русском. Первый впечатления не плохие.

----------


## Erekle

Можно мне?  :Huh: 



> Лезет или не лезет можно определить достоверно, существует много способов, как косвенных, так и программных. 
> 
> например? Если кейкен пользует для выхода разрешенную программу через разрешенный порт (IE / 80)?
> 
> любую из них можно обойти и выйти в сеть с помощью одного из безобидных приложений, напр. веб-браузера.


Кейген - потенциальный троян - для этого должен "вылупиться" отдельно - добавив себя в автозапуск, - но это можно засечь. Или действовать "в реальном времени" от имени браузера, - с модификацией (что можно обнаружить) или без. Но в последнем случае можно просто выдернуть шнур или отключить сеть, сохранив до её включения продукт вычислений. А кейгена - в топку или в архив.  :Smiley: 



> в большинстве кейгенов нет троянов


В тех кейгенах, что мне попадаются (20-30 за месяц, может больше), Симантек, НОД (сканер), CureIt, Авира (в параллельной системе), AVZ, AVG Anti-Spyware (вещь очень неплохая) не то что не находят трояны, но даже не считают их подозрительными/подозрительно упакованными. Детектирование - где-то один раз из 30, наверное. Выходит, всех надо выбросить?
(Другое дело, что кейгенами с комплектом я обзавожусь только через ссылки на нескольких форумах, и в большинстве случаев эти ссылки уже проверены другими...)

----------


## websaurus

> Из разговоров с людьми, которые занимаются распространением кейгенов (не авторы!). Сам я не пользуюсь и не собираюсь пользоваться кейгенами никогда.


Наверно не все богаты как вы, чтобы не пользоваться кейген. А я вот не могу позволить купить себе Компас или AutoCad. Но не в этом суть, а в том, что настоящий крякер который бок о бок работает с распространителями пиратского софта никогда себе не позволит пихать в кейгены или патчы трояны потому что его наниматели это не оценят они просто с ним больше не будут иметь дело. А с кем вы общаетесь я примерно догадываюсь только болтуны могут рассказывать, что они распространяют  кейгены с троянами, вообще зачем об этом говорить !!!

----------


## XP user

> Наверно не все богаты как вы, чтобы не пользоваться кейген.


Кроме Windows и Office не найдёте ни одной платной программы у меня на компе - всё бесплатно. Отсутсвие средств - не оправдание для кражы интеллектуальной собственности.



> А с кем вы общаетесь я примерно догадываюсь


Вы меня не знаете, и вы не знаете мой статус. Посмотрите в моём профиле где у меня лежат интересы - computer forensics, то есть - судебная экспертиза по предступлениям, которые совершились с компьютерами. Вы действительно думаете, что в этом окружении одни болтуны?  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Отсутсвие средств - не оправдание для кражы интеллектуальной собственности.
> Paul


При том что я пользуюсь только взломанными программами и чуть чуть бесплатными, кстати последнее время таких у меня становится все больше, но тут я с вами согласен. Оно действительно не оправдывает. А я например и не ищу оправданий. Я осознаю что это можно назвать "кража интеллектуальной собственности" но я например использую все программы исключительно для собственного удовольствия, не зарабатываю на этом денег и не намерен за что-то платить. 

И еще поверьте мне на слово, я пользуюсь Крэками, Патчами, NoCD, Кейгенами и подобными вещами уже 6 лет, среди них очень не часто попадаются трояны. Конечно нужно думать откуда и что скачиваешь. Но если все делать обдумано, шанс подцепить троян будет минимальный.

----------


## XP user

@ *sergey888*: 

Я никого не обвиняю и не осуждаю. Просто объяснил *websaurus* мои принципы - что дело не обязательно в деньгах или в их осутствии. Давайте всем вернёмся к теме обсуждения. Конец офф-топа.

Paul

----------


## Rick1

Поставил Авиру APSS на днях, а щас полную проверку запустил, так она достала!!!
Ко всем кейгенам цепляется!
Как Авиру успокоить насчёт них!?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

Ммм?

----------


## XP user

> Поставил Авиру APSS на днях, а щас полную проверку запустил, так она достала!!!
> Ко всем кейгенам цепляется!
> Как Авиру успокоить насчёт них!?


Ну, Avira - это же - Немец; они же очень гм... законопослушны?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А если серьёзно - 
* там нет 'Settings' (Настройки), где можно исключить разные типы 'добра' из поиска?
* там нет возможности исключить определённый файл или тип файлов из дальнейшего поиска при обнаружении?

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rick1

Вобщем зависла винда, и больше не хочу запускать полную проверку.

Другой вопрос!

Авира никак не запомнит, инетные проги!
Бат, Агент, емул  - у всех она спрашивает разрешение при каждом запуске винды!

Галочка на сохранить включена... ЧЕГО ей ещё надо!?

----------


## websaurus

> Просто объяснил *websaurus* мои принципы - что дело не обязательно в деньгах или в их осутствии.


Я никого не хотел обидеть или призвать к чему либо своими словами, просто я сразу понял, что дело тут не в троянах, а в принципах !!!
Сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## Rick1

Повторяюсь, с еле тёплой надеждой дождаться ответа.

Авира никак не запомнит, инетные проги!
Бат, Агент, емул - у всех она спрашивает разрешение при каждом запуске винды!

Галочка на сохранить включена... ЧЕГО ей ещё надо!?

Ммм?

----------


## drongo

может баг, в поддержку обращались?

----------


## vitrum

Вы меня извените, но оффтоп лезет, не остановить.
Paul, скажите, если не секрет, а почему платный Microsoft Office, а не свободный Open Office? Когда в один чудесный день я удалил все кейгены, кряки и прочие текстовики с паролями и купил Vista Home Premium (также nod  и outpost) всё остальное только free. Кому говорю из знакомых обо всей этой легализации,честное слово, называют дураком.

----------


## MaxQ

Никогда не был фанатом Касперского, но пару дней назад скачал KIS2009 beta, и был ОООЧЕНЬ удивлен когда он перестал вешать систему и работать быстрее KIS7 раз в 5 , то есть я его совсем не замечаю + детектит ту страницу с эйкером  :Wink: . Пока перешел с Avira на эту бету.

P.S хотя xz, возможно в релизе накрутят таких фич, что будет тормозить по хлещи семерки.

----------


## DMS

Семёрка разве тормозит?!  :Shocked:  странно как-то, у меня нет  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  может "вы не умеете её готовить"  :Cheesy:

----------


## DVi

> Семёрка разве тормозит?!  странно как-то, у меня нет  может "вы не умеете её готовить"


+1



> скачал KIS2009 beta, и был ОООЧЕНЬ удивлен когда он перестал вешать систему


Радостно слышать. Но бету лучше обсуждать в форуме бета-тестирования: http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showforum=15

----------


## MaxQ

> Семёрка разве тормозит?!  странно как-то, у меня нет  может "вы не умеете её готовить"


Да как не готовь, тормозить антивирус не должен, на системе которая заявлена производителем как минимальная. Я очень сомневаюсь что KIS7 (на max) сможет вообще запуститься на:

"Процессор Intel Pentium 300 МГц или выше (или совместимый аналог) 
128 Мб свободной оперативной памяти"

----------


## pig

Обратите внимание на слово "свободной".

----------


## tnn

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition Premium+Comodo Firewall Pro - теперь самое лучшее решение - пробовал и тестировал  .... Привет из Болгарии...

----------


## mayas

если  сравнивать у этих комбайнов фаерволы, то значительно сильнее у каспера
если антивирусные модули, то тут авира выше на две головы
у каспера есть еще проактивная защита, неплохая.. если надо - есть и более удачные отдельные продукты хотябы дыр таких не оставляют из версии в версию(не будем углубляться - оставим это на совести разработчиков)

посоветовать ? ставь премиум авиру и фаервол Оутпост или Комод
Удачи!

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Обратите внимание на слово "свободной".


-а под Vista!..
Процессор Intel Pentium 800 МГц 32-bit (x86)/ 64-bit (x64) или выше (или совместимый аналог)*512 Mб свободной* оперативной памяти :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

